# Facial mists...



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi everybody!  In search of a great facial mist... from what I read, you apply it to prep the skin. I've currently been using Studio Fix+, but don't seem to notice much of a difference, or even really know if I can be using that prior to makeup... I also use that as a finishing spray once my makeup is completed...  Please help!  xo!


----------

